# Infantry hand signals



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Pte Sean" <private_sean@budweiser.com>* on *29 Jan 2001 00:45:51 -0000*
Does anyone know if there is something online regarding the infantry hand signals? I‘m just trying to learn as much as I can before QL3 this summer, so if anyone has any info on that, it would be mucho appreciated. thanks!
Sean
_________________________________________________________________
Get your FREE Budweiser E-mail account at  http://budweiser.com 
Budweiser E-Mail must be used responsibly and only is for consumers 21 years of age and older!


Disclaimer: Neither Anheuser-Busch, Inc. the makers of BUDWEISER beer nor the operator of this E-Mail service or their respective affiliates have seen, endorsed or approved any of the content in this e-mail and expressly disclaim all liability for the content in whole and in part.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

